# Synodontis Lucippinis and Mults



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

My Multi's are breeding like rabbits. I have 3 pairs and at least 30 or 40 fry and I have 10 fry in a grow out tank. I would like to know if the Lucippins would help control the population or are the Multi's to pugnacious for them. Anyone try this before? The multi's are in a 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem is catfish have barbs...even the babies. I don't think lucipinnis will help. It's an unusual problem, one many would like to have.

Wait do you mean shellies? I was thinking multipunctatus, LOL. Lucipinnis should help with shellies.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry I should have been more specific. I do mean Neolamprologus multifasciatus.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Synodontis will disrupt normal shellie behavior and may even stop spawning altogether. I would not combine. But to your question, yes, lucipinnis will eat fry including shellie fry.


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Would a couple of Calvus be worth considering?


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I already have the Sumbu comp pair in the tank and they don't touch the fry. I guess I'll just try to get used selling and shipping a more humane way to reduce the population.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

IME, multis dont do well with much else; especially not catfish. The multis tend to work as a team to defend their area from intruders; despite the fact that the bicker among themselves lol.

The population will eventually get to the point that it controls itself. I started with 4 in a 20 long, now I have roughly 25.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I caught the male Sumbu Comp trying to sneak out a grab a Multi fry that was straying too far. I have a feeling he probably has been picking off a few here and there.


----------

